# Starting a embroider business



## Marco0208 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi Guys/girls

I am looking to start up an embroidery business for next year at around summer time. As i am not familiar with starting up a business. I would like to ask for your generous assistance.

I have a few questions, 1) Do i need any specific license ??
2) Which are the most reliable suppliers for t-shirt and designers please??
3) Which is the best designing software??


Many Thanks
Best Regards

Marco


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Question 1: Check with your state and local government agencies.

Question 2: Embroidery can be done on T shirts but other items will be more your focus. Such as cotton or blend dress/button up shirts, polos, jackets, towels, sheets, sweaters, bags, etc. Lots of good suppliers out there. Check out the preferred vendor list on this forum.

Question 3: There are a lot of them. A free one you might want to check into is Stitch Era Universal. You do have to be on line to use it. Generations and Corel Drawings are high end programs along with a few other. I suggest you go to an apparel decoration show.

What equipment are you looking at? If you are serious about this, go for at least the 6 or 10 needle babylock/brother. Do you know anything at all about embroidery/sewing? 

Good luck!


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Before you invest so much money in equipment, I would definitely make sure you have a market for embroidery in your area. Not that I want to put a damper on your plans, but just be sure before you leap.

Yes, I am an embroiderer, but we have moved more into various types of printing and vinyls to keep our business going.

The best starting design package for the money is Embird.

The list of suppliers is very long, so much depends on where you are and what you want.


----------



## Marco0208 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thank you very much for the tips !

At the moment, i am only planning on simply plain cotton t-shirt with various choice of colours.

Well, my business would be situated in England !

I also know nothing much about embroidery but my market will focus on universities/ local club/ individual who like specific design !!!

Cheers


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I do not know about England, but embroidery is not big on T shirts in the US. Most T shirts are screen printed or digital transfers. Embroidery is considered formal and most T shirts are more of a casual item. Polos (think golf shirts) are usually embroidered as well as shirts/blouses/jackets. I cannot remember the last time I saw a t shirt with embroidery on a university student or any student for that matter unless it was the polo type. 

You have a big learning curve ahead of you. Embroidery has a major learning curve. Do not solicit orders until you have gotten the process down. 

Maybe embroidered T shirts are a thing where you are. Look at what is being worn. The reason most schools use screen print of digital transfer is that it is cheaper and holds up under the mistreatment. Embroidery is considered a little higher end. 

Are you going to do this embroidery work or are you just the sales/marketing person? I cannot imagine jumping in and starting an embroidery business with no embroidery/sewing knowledge. Do not believe the sales people who tell you that autodigitizing software will digitize it for you. You will still have to tweak it. Good luck. As with any professional/commercial embellishment method, the startup is not inexpensive. Not only are the machines rather expensive but the thread, stabilizers, extra hoops, hooping aids, blanks, tools, the ripping out of mistakes or having extra blanks in case the mistake is not fixable, and probably a lot more stuff that I am missing. Knowledge of the process. What stabilizer and thread to use on what fabric.


----------



## Marco0208 (Dec 25, 2010)

Basicly, i am doing this for my university business presentation !! 

But looking at your suggestion, do you think screen printing will be a better option than embroidery??


----------



## Marco0208 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi again, so will screen printing business be more easy than embroidery???


----------



## Marco0208 (Dec 25, 2010)

I am trying to start a business similar to this company

http://www.vistaprint.co.uk/vp/welcome.aspx?xnav=welcomeback&rd=2

so should this be a screen printing/ digital transfer business ???

Cheers


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

There is a learning curve to all processes. Don't fall for the "you just push a button and off it goes". Some have more of a learning curve than others. How big the curve is varies with each person's ability to learn and past experience. Not sure what all vista print does. I do know they do business cards other printing which is probably done with a high end printer. Do your research.


----------

